# Florida Juli 2013



## jvonzun (14. Februar 2013)

Ich habe mich schon stundenlang durch all die Florida Threads gelesen, sehe aber vor lauter Bäume den Wald nicht mehr:g.Deshalb eröffne ich einen neuen. 
Ich würde gerne Mitte Juli nach Flordia gehen, um dort zu angeln. Kann mir jemand eine Lodge, Guide usw. angeben, wo ich täglich auf verschiedenste Fischarten mit verschiedenen Methoden angeln kann und evtl. am Abend sogar noch vom Ufer aus. 
Es sollte aber im Salzwasser sein.

Besten Dank!
Jon


----------



## Sockeye (17. Februar 2013)

*AW: Florida Juli 2013*

Hallo Jon,

Zu lodges kann ich keine Empfehlung geben. Einen guten Angel-Guide für den Raum CapeCoral / Ft. Myers / Sanibel wäre hier zu bekommen: http://capt-george.com/

VG
Sockeye


----------



## jvonzun (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Florida Juli 2013*

besten Dank Sockeye!


----------



## aesche100 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Florida Juli 2013*

Schau mal hier. http://www.tarponlodge.com/home/

Das ist betimmt etwas für Dich. Norm Zeigler auf der Insel Sanibel ist selbst Guide und hat ein Geschäft. Wenn er keine Zeit hat, kann er Dir immer einen guten Guide vermitteln.
http://normzeiglersflyshop.com/

Viel Glück und nimm Hardmono als Vorfach, das knallt nich so schnell durch.

Petri


----------



## guifri (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Florida Juli 2013*

Hi,

die Gegend um Cape Coral/Sanibel/Ft. Myers Beach bietet gute Möglichkeiten Backcountry und nearshore.

Im Juli ist in der Gegend aber die Hauptzeit für große Tarpons und Kingfish im Regelfall vorbei. Letztes Jahr konnte ich noch vereinzelt gute Tarponfänge (Pine island sound) beobachten (selber keinen ans Band bekommen )-

Falls auch pelagische Arten in Betracht bezogen werden sollen, sind die Keys die besere Alternative. Da ist zum Einen der Golf als auch der Atlantik fischbar. Allerdings gibt es auch hier bessere Reisezeiten als im Sommer. 

Um in der Gegend von Sanibel auf mehr als 150 Fuß! (nicht Meter) Wassertiefe zu kommen (für Wahoo, Mahi Mahi, Blackfin Tuna) etc. gehe ich von 50+ Seemeilen aus, die ab dem Sanibel Causeway zurückgelegt werden müssen (eher noch mehr).

Fängige Groupergrounds gehen ab 70/80 Fuß Wassertiefe (red grouper) los (mit schnellem Boot auch 2 Stunden "Anfahrt"). Die gag grouper sind um die Jahreszeit meist noch etwas tiefer anzutreffen.

Grouperfänge sind auch nearshore möglich, aber eher die Ausnahme bzw. muss man sich schn sehr sehr gut auskennen (ich habe die Technik bis heute nicht raus, wo und wann sie gut zu fangen sind). Goliathgrouper tummeln sich allerdings fast überall rum. Da braucht man aber schon das 120lbs+Geschirr.

Je nachdem, wie lange Du in Florida bleiben willst, lohnt es sich, vielleicht die Lokalitäten zu wechseln.

Im Juli auch immer schön die Wolken im Auge behalten. Da kann sich schnell was zusammen brauen. Bis mittags ist meistens Ruhe und schönes Wetter und nachmittags kanns knallen. Das Blöde ist, dass das auch trotzdem vormittags schon passieren kann. 

Die (offshore)-guides haben aber im Regelfall Radar und wissen, wann was kommt. Auf eigene Faust ist das schwerer einzuschätzen.

Letzten Sommer waren wir mit dem Boot schon im backcountry - Bereich als in Minutenschnelle ein Gewitter vom Feinsten aufzog...Mit Sturm, Blitz und Donner sowie sintflutartigen Regenfällen. Wir hatten noch ca. 2 m Sichtweite.

Das hätte ich ungern offshore abgewettert.


----------



## jvonzun (20. Februar 2013)

*AW: Florida Juli 2013*

besten Dank für deine ausführlichen Erklärungen. Da ich von Florida keine Ahnung habe,werde ich wohl den Anbieter nehmen,den mir Sockeye vorschlug. Muss nur noch alle Preise kalkulieren und dann wird gebucht.


----------



## anglermeister17 (8. März 2013)

*AW: Florida Juli 2013*

Hi jvonzun, viel petri und erfolg vorab schonmal, hoffe man kann sich auf pics von der gleichen art von dir erfreuen, wie man es aus dem rff- thread gewöhnt ist.


----------



## Fulli (29. März 2013)

*AW: Florida Juli 2013*

Hi jvonzun!
Ich bin gerade letzte Woche aus Florida wiedergekommen und habe dort auch geangelt. Wenn du da Angeln gehst haste keine Lust mehr auf Deutschland 

Habe meistens vom Ufer aus geangelt. Angel einfach da wo auch die Einheimischen angeln. In den Usa gibt es auch viele Fishing Piers die finde ich aber nicht so schön ziemlich voll dort.

Sonst gibt es auch überall Bait Shops die geben dir auch gerne Auskunft und sagen dir was du brauchst und wo es am besten ist.

Vom Strand, von Brücken ist alles möglich und überall fängt man was. Ich bin einfach in einen Bass Pro Shop gefahren und hab mich dort Ausstatten lassen, 50$ habe ich für das Komplettset bezahlt. (Rute, Rolle, Sehne). Ich habe mir leider eine viel zu dicke Rute gekauft glaube mit 80g Wurfgewicht. Beim nächsten mal würde ich mir eine Spinnrute kaufen bis 40g Wurfgewicht mit sowas angeln die meisten Amis und dann macht das doppelt soviel Spaß.

Zudem sind Handschuhe gegen die Stacheln noch ganz gut.
Hakenlöser, Messer und den üblichen Kram halt, aber den hab ich von Zuhause mitgebracht.
Einen Eimer und eine Pumpe brauchst du auch noch ist wichtig, aber wenn du dir die Sachen einzeln kaufst und nich als Set dann kostet dass nich viel.

Am einfachsten ist die Grundangelei einfach ein kleines Blei ran 1ner Haken und dann einen lebenden Shrimp (dafür brauchst du auch den Eimer und die Pumpe. Die Shrimps kann man überall im Dutzend kaufen und kosten zischen 3 und 4$. Oder einfach einen Jigkopf und denn dann einfach einholen wie beim Zanderangeln.

Gefangen habe ich da Sheepshead, Flunder, Spottet Seatrout, Jack Crevalle, einen kleinen Hammerhai und noch ein paar andere Fischarten.

Einen Tag war ich Offshore angeln und es war der Hammer.
Gefangen habe ich dort kleine Grouper, Triggerfisch, Red Snapper, Blue Runner, einen Reefshark oder so ca 1,5m und mehrere Kingfische. Am Ende des Tages brannten mir die Arme und war echt im Eimer von den vielen großen Fischen und es hat superviel Spaß gemacht kann ich jedem empfehlen. Gebucht habe ich den 4 Stunden Trip.

Dass war in Naples die Seite hieß www.angelninflorida.com

Marc ist Hamburger und vor einiger Zeit ausgewandert und ein echt cooler Typ.

Es kommt drauf an wo du angelst, denn manchmal braucht man eine Angelerlaubnis. An der Ostküste braucht man keine Angelerlaubnis laut Bass Pro Shop Verkäufer es sei denn man will vom Boot fischen, aber wenn du einen Guide hast musst du dich um nichts kümmern das hat er schon alles vorbeireitet. An der Westküste braucht man wohl einen auch wenn man von Land aus angelt, aber kriegt man in jedem Bass Pro Shop und Walmart.

Hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen, aber leider hast du keine genauen Angaben gemacht wo du genau hinfährst.


----------



## jvonzun (30. März 2013)

*AW: Florida Juli 2013*

danke für die Erklärungen und vor allem für den Link.
Leider ist einer von uns abgesprungen und zu zweit ist es mir zu teuer, da ich ja noch einige andere Auslandstrips dieses Jahr gebucht habe:m.


----------



## kopyto55 (15. April 2013)

*AW: Florida Juli 2013*

Hi 
ich erlaube mir das Thema zu reaktivieren. 
Ich werde im Mai nach 3 Wochen Kalifornien auch noch eine Woche in Florida sein. 

Habe in diesem Thread schon ein paar gute Links und Tipps gelesen...

Kann mir jemand tipps zum Fischen in naples geben ? war schon mal da und das fishingpier ist cool. 

Wo und wie könnte ich einen goliath grouper fangen ? geht das vom Ufer ? 

Danke gruss 

Kopyto


----------



## pkbenny (15. April 2013)

*AW: Florida Juli 2013*

Es gibt durchaus Goliath Grouper Fänge vom Ufer aus, aber das ist wohl eher selten und sehr glücklich. Gelingt wohl meistens auch nur bei kleineren Exemplaren. Ist m.E. auch nicht leicht vom Ufer aus einen 100-200 Kilo schweren Fisch aus seinem Versteck zu ziehen :g
Das ist schon bei 50 Kilo Fischen nicht so einfach wenn du mit dem Boot mitarbeitest.

Nichts für ungut, aber ich bezweifle, dass Du auch nur ansatzweise das richtige Gerät dabei hast. 
130lbs Rute, Multirolle mit enormer Bremskraft (>30Kilo) oder verklebter Bremse und Stahlseil oder 2mm Mono.#6

Mit anderen Worten: Goliath Grouper nur vom Boot. Und zwar nur mit sehr gutem Bootsführer oder lieber mit Guide und geeignetem Leihgerät. Google doch einfach mal Guide, Naples, Goliath Grouper und schreib den einen oder anderen mal an.

Wenn du nichts für nen Guide ausgeben möchtest, was ich dir aber zumindest für den ersten Tag empfehlen würde, dann bist du mit Liveshrimp und Cutbaits vom Ufer oder eigenen Boot ganz gut bedient. Kunstköder gehen natürlich auch.

BTW: Die Goliaths sind geschützt, die darfst du nichtmal aus dem Wasser heben, geschweige denn stranden.


----------



## kopyto55 (15. April 2013)

*AW: Florida Juli 2013*

Danke für die Antwort. 
Dann wird meine 40g WG Tele wohl nicht reichen :q

Nein spass beiseite, dachte allenfalls dass kleinere Exemplare vom ufer zu fangen wären. Ich bin nur auf die Idee gekommen, weil es hier erwähnt worden war...

Das letzte Mal waren beim abendlichen Ufer-Grundfischen Catfische eine wahre Plage. 
Beim Spinnfischen waren dagegen Pompano oder Mackarell sehr unterhaltsam. 

Hast du irgendwelche Tipps für's Uferfischen ? 
Oder gibt es in Naples günstigere Kutterfahrten, wie es bspw. in den Keys gibt ?


----------



## pkbenny (17. April 2013)

*AW: Florida Juli 2013*

Ob da auch Kutter fahren weiß ich nicht. Könnte da auch nur googlen.
Vom Ufer hab ich fast nicht geangelt, aber grundsätzlich wird sich da nicht viel unterscheiden. Popping Cork mit Live Shrimp oder Shrimp/Cutbait auf Grund legen. Oder halt Kunstköder dreschen.

Lies am besten die Fangberichte, dann weißt du was am besten geht:
http://www.cyberangler.com/fishing-reports/florida/naples/

TL!


----------



## Fulli (17. April 2013)

*AW: Florida Juli 2013*

Goliath Grouper haben auch auch eine Schonzeit, leider kann ich dir den genauen Zeitpunkt nicht sagen.

Ich war im März in Naples angeln und hab da einige gefangen bis 30 cm die haben auch schon Spaß gemacht, aber die mussten alle wieder rein.

Jetzt ist dort Permit Saison glaube ich. Der wird nicht so groß wie ein Grouper ist aber auch sehr Kampfstark.

Ansonsten nimmste dir einen Guide der bringt dich schon zu großen Fischen.

Den Link hatte ich ja schon gepostet.


----------



## pkbenny (17. April 2013)

*AW: Florida Juli 2013*



Fulli schrieb:


> Goliath Grouper haben auch auch eine Schonzeit, leider kann ich dir den genauen Zeitpunkt nicht sagen.


 |bigeyes

Sofern sich im letzten Jahr nichts geändert hat, sind die Goliaths ganzjährig geschützt. Man darf sie nicht mal aus dem Wasser heben.


----------



## Torsk_SH (17. April 2013)

*AW: Florida Juli 2013*

Wenn Euer Haus an einem der Kanäle liegt bietet es sich auf jeden Fall an lieber mit Pose dicht unter der Oberfläche zu fischen anstatt so wie es die meisten tun auf Grund. Die Catfish sind meistens schneller am Köder und machen ab den dritten Exemplar auch nicht mehr wirklich Spaß.

Wir haben meistens mit einfach Wasserkugeln an der Oberfläche und einem Shrimp 50cm darunter gefischt, hat viel Laune und eine Menge gute Speisefische gebracht. Bluefish ist seit dem einer meiner Lieblingsspeisefische


----------



## kopyto55 (18. April 2013)

*AW: Florida Juli 2013*

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten. 

Ich habe leider voraussichtlich kein Haus am Wasser und kein Boot, dafür aber ein Hotel in der Nähe der Fishing Pier. 

Es ist auch kein Anglerurlaub, der kommt mit Norge noch  sondern Familienurlaub. 


In Naples fing ich auf Grund nur kleine Hammerhaie #t und einen Haufen Catfisch. 
Ich werde aber sicher den Tip mit der Pose beherzigen. 

Auf der anderen Seite (Ft- Lauderdale) ist das Spektrum beim Grundfischen doch breiter, Highlight war ein Gitarrenrochen. Alles vom Ufer 

Ansonsten wird vom Pier in Naples von den Profis mit kleinen Pilkern gefischt, die aggressiv geführt werden. Makarell und Pompano an der leichten Spinnrute bieten ziemlichen Spass.


----------



## pkbenny (18. April 2013)

*AW: Florida Juli 2013*



kopyto55 schrieb:


> In Naples fing ich auf Grund nur kleine Hammerhaie #t und einen Haufen Catfisch.


 
Ja Catfish kann ne richtige Plage sein. #q

Ich vermute deine Hammerhaie waren Bonnethead Sharks. ;+

Viel Erfolg und Spaß auf jedenfall!


----------



## kopyto55 (19. April 2013)

*AW: Florida Juli 2013*

die viecher sahen auf jeden fall wie hammerhaie aus. die Form ist ja ziemlich speziell. 
waren ca. 45cm lang, hatten scharfe zähne und zerbissen mir die 0,40er mono, einige konnte ich dann doch landen. Habe dann den Platz gewechselt, wollte Big Mama nicht verärgern...

Danke - und danke für die Tipps. -

was ist denn ein Bonnethead Shark ? Hat der auch einen "Hammer-kopf"?


----------



## pkbenny (19. April 2013)

*AW: Florida Juli 2013*

Guck mal hier.
http://www.flmnh.ufl.edu/fish/Gallery/Descript/bonnethead/bonnethead.html
Lass mal hören was es war, wenn Du es noch nachträglich bestimmen kannst.


----------



## kopyto55 (19. April 2013)

*AW: Florida Juli 2013*

ich versuche es zu bestimmen und stelle am Wochenende ein Foto davon rein.


----------

